# MTS video files...where's the codec?



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bunch of MTS video files from a Sony HandiCam. I'm running Vista 64....and for the life of me, I can't find a compatible codec so that I can edit the video files. I can view them in Windows Media Player Ver 11.0 ...but it warns me that I don't have the right codec loaded. None-the-less, I can still see the clips. When I go to Windows Movie Maker Ver 6.0, it tells me I need a codec for the MTS files. I'm trying to edit the clips together to make a movie...and so far, have had zip success.


I haven't been able to find a source for an MTS codec compatible with Vista 64. I've loaded about 6 codecs...and they all fail during installation, probably because I'm running a 64 bit version of Vista. 


Second question, do you need a different codec to edit films versus watch them? Some sights have two codecs, one for watching, one for editting. Why's that?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Encoding vs. decoding... 


COde / DECode CODEC.... sort like MODEM MODulate/DEModulate 

Player only needs to decode... editor needs both, or at least encode. 

64 bit and Vista, cannot think of a worse combination, sorry.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

You're a big help.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking at some Camcorders that take both video and stills. I might be needing this info to edit my videos.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sony I used does both JJ.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try this website. It has video converter software that is a free download. I used it to convert my Flip video to Windows Movie Maker compatable. 
Steve 

http://nchsoftware.com/prism/index.html


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 19 Jul 2010 07:55 AM 
Try this website. It has video converter software that is a free download. I used it to convert my Flip video to Windows Movie Maker compatable. 
Steve 

http://nchsoftware.com/prism/index.html 

This is the software i use also.. It dose most of anything you want to change any format.. even for audio to.. Neat program.. I use the free trial version. Dump the cookies and re-use it again later on sometimes. 









Note: Movie maker sucks using Vista w/ 64 bit... I use the other puter with win XP w/32 bit it work much easier. I can add and build a lot of stuff on videos and off of all of my cams or hand cam. . If I get most of my work I wanted on a video and then use a flash dr. over to the Vista (Dell Dul Processor) that will run 32/64, Do some finishing touches then I can upload it faster to U-tube.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

J.J. get yourself a Sony HC-52 it also streams video to the internet. Excellent videos, and will work on vista at least mine does, even though after 10 mins use as a video recorder, the door that lets you put a tape in and take out won't work. Sony was of no help, but it does video tape, and stream video to the web, like we use on our "live" shows. Recommended to me by Bob Grosh he's tried everything. Regal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SLemcke on 19 Jul 2010 07:55 AM 
Try this website. It has video converter software that is a free download. I used it to convert my Flip video to Windows Movie Maker compatable. 
Steve 

http://nchsoftware.com/prism/index.html 


That one loaded OK...will try using it tonight. Thanks.


----------



## kate59588 (Jul 21, 2010)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 18 Jul 2010 11:07 AM 
I have a bunch of MTS video files from a Sony HandiCam. I'm running Vista 64....and for the life of me, I can't find a compatible codec so that I can edit the video files. I can view them in Windows Media Player Ver 11.0 ...but it warns me that I don't have the right codec loaded. None-the-less, I can still see the clips. When I go to Windows Movie Maker Ver 6.0, it tells me I need a codec for the MTS files. I'm trying to edit the clips together to make a movie...and so far, have had zip success.


I haven't been able to find a source for an MTS codec compatible with Vista 64. I've loaded about 6 codecs...and they all fail during installation, probably because I'm running a 64 bit version of Vista. 


Second question, do you need a different codec to edit films versus watch them? Some sights have two codecs, one for watching, one for editting. Why's that? 




I'm using Pavtube to convert the HD video taken from Sony Handycam. So far I like how the software has been performed. The user interface is friendly. I like it tells me how long it will take so I can walk away and come back later.I really liked how trial version provided full access to the functions of the software. It allowed me to test the conversion quality.

I suggest you convert mts to mpeg.I've had good results converting the .mts files to HD .mpg, with the settings mpeg2, 12000kbps, 1280*720, 25fps
Download link: http://www.pavtube.com/mts-converter/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a camcorder that records directly to MiniDVD (the 3" kind). In order to post these files, I first use software called Movavi Video Converter... 

http://www.movavi.com/videoconverter/ 

To first convert to AVI format that MovieMaker understands. 

Their site says it's compatible with Vista though they don't specifically mention 64 bit. You can try it for free, though it leaves a watermark on the clip.


----------



## kerryzeng (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe you want to have a try of leawo mts converter, which i am using, it is really good and simple 
http://www.leawo.com/mts-converter/


----------



## yao847zi (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, i always use this video converter to help me convert mts to wmv for playback with WMP. It can offer me good output quality after conversion. U can have a try

Good luck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By yao847zi on 18 Jan 2011 02:51 AM 
Well, i always use this video converter to help me convert mts to wmv for playback with WMP. It can offer me good output quality after conversion. U can have a try

Good luck

Mike...Here is the one also, I use for all movie makes with Sony cam.... http://winff.org/html_new/

I had to use this one for Vista 64 bit here with Sony cams.. 
They have to be converted to a wmp file for us... Noel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kerry, welcome to MLS. 

For your first post, you resurrected a year old post. Normally if the post is a year old, it's "done" not needing any new input. 

Strange that another newbie also has his first post replying to yours. 

Do you have an interest in the video converter? (or if there really ARE two different people, both of you?) 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

did anyone notice that he resurrected a year old thread? 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 18 Jan 2011 01:20 PM 
did anyone notice that he resurrected a year old thread? 

Greg 
Boy........ Sorry, dumb here & coffee got cold... I didn't notice how old it was. 
Oh....... will


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I see nothing wrong with resurecting an old thread. Why start a new one just to provide new or additional information. BUT, it does seem that the two posts that brought this to the top are just advertisements for a product. And they are such that I am suspicious of just what clicking on those links will really do -- so being basically a bit paranoid, I won't do it. (I would not be so paranoid if everybody wasn't out to get me!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, agree, that was my feeling, 2 posts out of nowhere.. 

When a thread is old, the person who started probably has his answer to his question... 

If you have something new to contribute, why not start a new thread? Of course these two posts with nothing more to them but a link don't seem to justify a new thread, in fact somewhat suspicious in that they were both the FIRST posts of 2 members, on a member for a while and one brand new, same day. In this case, I wonder if Mike is still running Vista? 

Anyway, just looks funny... 

Greg


----------



## genjyo622 (Feb 21, 2011)

Pavtube MTS/M2TS Converter is specially designed for Sony, Canon, JVC and Panasonic *AVCHD Camcorder/camera* owners to convert MTS to AVI, convert M2TS to WMV, convert MTS to MP4, etc. with excellent audio and image quality for using in video editing software and multimedia devices .
[*]Convert 1080p MTS/M2TS files down to 720p;* Downsize* MTS/M2TS files to smaller ones.[*]Support *batch conversion*;* Combine multiple MTS/M2TS files into a single file.*[*]convert MTS to AVI, convert M2TS to WMV, convert MTS to MP4, etc.[*]Fast conversion speed, high output quality, and *perfect audio and video synchronization*.[/list] 

http://camcordervideoshare.com/impo...r-editing/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny a third newbie with more hotlinks.... 

Doesn't look like they read your comments... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, these guys just search the web for questions on codecs, sign up and place their ad... 

On my forums, these people get deleted. 

Greg


----------



## OliviaStanthon (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello! In case I need to convert something I regularly use software that can convert pdf to jpg You don't have to pay anything or register plus it's very easy in everything that concerns it exploitation.


----------

